# And you think your boat's fast...



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-dlAZ9L4d0:beer::beer:


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

Way Faster  LoL Check out Top Fuel Hydro. Bubba would look like a Pontoon Boat.


----------

